# Synchron Servomotoren 1FT6



## capri-fan (20 März 2006)

Hallo  ,

was bedeutet bei den Siemens Servomotoren (z. B. 1FT6) die Angabe
Petroleumdicht IP68.

Mir ist IP68  schon klar aber hat jemand eine Definition für Petroleumdicht  ?

Wir wollen die Motoren evtl. unter Öl laufen lassen.

MfG
capri-fan


----------



## Znarf (22 März 2006)

Hallo.
Die Schutzarten IPxx beziehen sich nur auf Wasser und Staub, jedoch nicht auf Petroleum, Schneidöl usw



Hier ein Auszug aus Allgemeiner Teil für Synchronmotoren
Projektierungshandbuch, (PJAL), Ausgabe 12.2004, 6SN1 197–0AD07–0AP2
​







> Schutzart​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
​





Gruß 
Andreas


----------

